# Tivoweb Module: Stats



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

A tivoweb module to visualise your recording tastes (Tag Clouds)

Want to know which actors star most in your TiVo recordings?
Or just which channels TiVo is recording from most ?

This module shows you a clickable "Tag Cloud" of all actors in programmes that you have recorded, and also a tag cloud of all channels.

Click on any actor's (or actress's!) name and you'll be taken to a list of programmes that they appear in (both in your recordings, AND in the whole TV guide), and from there you can record in the normal tivoweb menu

Easy install:

*install stats-module *

(using install hack here)
-then do a quick tivoweb reload










Version 
1.2
- updated to handle altepg data
1.1 
- Can now select which list is used (nowplaying / history / pending suggestions / todo )
(previously only showed nowplaying)
- added subsection to view those lists as well.
1.0 
- initial release


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's some real clever-clogs on here, aren't there 

(Plus I see you're a big B5 - and other SF -fan )


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow, speechless.


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

:up: amazing - another great idea - thanks


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Nice.

Sadly dominated by BBC1 and cast of Eastenders in my case...


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

On my Alptepg Tivo the actor names are showing in the cloud as "Firstname Surname," e.g. "Jim Parsons," - the trailing comma is then passed to the search if you click on the actors name, breaking the search and returning no results.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Altepg actor data is _currently _ being supplied in a different format than original tribune data(reversed surname/forename) :

Tivo /tribune: Bacula|Scott Applegate|Christina
Altepg: {Scott Bacula}{Christina Applegate}

At some point it will change back to the original way of doing things - was mentioned back in June - but for now I'll see about editing the module to handle both.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Very nice, thank you


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

New version uploaded above which now works with altepg data - enjoy!


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Many thanks!


----------

